
Nissan launches its Tesla Powerwall competitor - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/12/11662144/nissan-home-battery-pack-xstorage
======
kbenson
Unless the Gigafactory will offer similar pricing to external entities as it
will to it's own company (Tesla), I think it's going to be really hard to
compete on cost with Tesla in the battery market and still be profitable. At
least that's what I would assume given very little to no specialized knowledge
of batteries and the battery industry.

